# Am I the only one that had no idea?



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

That on the K1 if you press a number from the home page, you automatically go to that page in your library? I had been using the letters and often having to flip forward or back a couple of pages to get what I wanted. If everyone else knew this, I'm going to feel stupid ...I've had the thing for 4 months and just figured this out last night by accident


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, you're the last one to find out.  

I don't think it's in the manual, so you have to find out by accident or reading some of the tips threads.

Mike


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

News to me.  Will have to try it when I get home this evening.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

if you have 10 or more pages, you can push the numbers in quick succession to go direct to that page. (2 then 3 for 23, i.e.)


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice tip! 

I tried it on my K2 and found that it works, but with modification. On the K2, while on the home page, enter the number of the page you want (no apparent limit on how much time between digits) and then press the 5-way to go directly to that directory page.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I did not know that either - and it's a nice tip, now that I'm getting beyond 10 pages in my library!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE TIP.. WAY COOL


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't know this and have had my kindle for over a year!  
I try really hard to keep my home page as short a possible, but still have 4 pages and I love shortcuts!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't know it either.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

If the list is sorted by title or author, you can also press a letter and it will jump to the page where titles (or authors) start with that letter.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Great tip, thank you!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't know these tricks either - thanks so much for posting them. I just tried this with both page numbers and alphabetically on the K2 and both things work great. I've downloaded a lot of free books and have 23 pages of contents and this is going to make finding things so much easier!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can say I did know that little trick, but only because I learned it here on the Boards a few months ago.  Of course, there were a lot less threads to read through a few months back.  
deb


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

I've added those tips to the "Shortcuts.txt" file in the "documents" directory of my K2. Text here, in case you want to make a file of your own that puts the shortcuts on your menu page:
------------------------------------------------

Switch (momentary)      Sleep/On
Switch (4 seconds)      Off
Switch (15 seconds)    Restart

        Aa              Font size

        Shift Alt 1-9  Line spacing
        Shift Alt G    Screen shot
        Shift Alt M    Minesweeper

        Shift SYM      Text to Speech (TTS)
        Space          Pause/Resume TTS

            Alt Home    Kindle Book Store
            Alt Space  Audio On/Off
                Alt B  Bookmark (toggle)
                Alt F  Next Audio Track
                Alt G  Refresh page
                Alt R  Reload web page
                Alt Z  Load picture folders

                Alt 6  ? (question mark)
                Alt 7  , (comma)
                Alt 8  : (colon)
                Alt 9  " (quotation mark)
                Alt 0  ' (apostrophy)


Keyboard is hot while reading:
        5-way to a word gives definition at bottom
        "enter" arrow to full definition

        Type a word or phrase, then
        5-way right, twice, to search

        5-way to beginning of highlight, then
        select and move to end of highlight, then
        select to save in My Clippings

While on the menu page:
        Enter the number of the page you want (no 
        apparent limit on how much time between 
        digits) and then press the 5-way to go 
        directly to that directory page.

        or (if in sort by author of title mode)
        Enter the first letter of the author or 
        title, and press the 5-way, to go 
        directly to that directory page.

While in Settings:
411    Diagnostic data
611    Radio diagnostic data
        includes lat & long of nearest cell tower

        Do NOT reset to Factory Defaults unless
        instructed to do so by Amazon tech support

In Picture Viewer:
Alt Z  Load picture folders
C      Actual size
F      Full screen
Q      Zoom in
W      Zoom out
R      Rotate picture
5-way  Pan

1) make a folder called "pictures" in Kindle root 
  drive.
2) put pictures into a sub-folder inside that 
  folder. The sub-folder name will be used as the 
  "book" name in Home. 
3) in Home screen, press Alt-Z. A new "book" 
  should appear. Open it to view pictures - next 
  page goes to next picture.

Supported formats are jpg, png, gif. After 
experimenting, I found that 600x800 jpg BW images 
with more than average contrast and more than 
average sharpening gave the best viewing on my K2.


www.amazon.com/yml for personal media library


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, Dave!

I'm puzzled  --  these are legitimate shortcuts, not any kind of hack or after-market add-on  --  so why doesn't Amazon supply any kind of documentation to tell us about them?  (Or do they, and I just missed the boat somewhere?)


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> ... these are legitimate shortcuts, not any kind of hack or after-market add-on -- so why doesn't Amazon supply any kind of documentation to tell us about them? (Or do they, and I just missed the boat somewhere?)


I don't know, Susan. Some of the ones in my list are in the standard documentation, but many are not. I've picked them up in these forums, and consolidated them into a file on my home page for handy reference.

Anyone, please feel free to add to the wealth.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Add me to the list that did not know about this one.
I am astounded by the set of things that the K2 was built to do that few seem to know about.

Just sayin.....


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Dave said:


> I tried it on my K2 and found that it works, but with modification. On the K2, while on the home page, enter the number of the page you want (no apparent limit on how much time between digits) and then press the 5-way to go directly to that directory page.


I didn't know that. Great tip. Nor did I know the tip from JamieLynn of using letters to go to the next page.
Dave, thanks for the shortcut.txt info.

What I really would like is a shortcut for going to "My Notes & Marks". I use it so often and scrolling down the menu all the time is a pain. Does anyone have that?


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

back2nature said:


> ... What I really would like is a shortcut for going to "My Notes & Marks". I use it so often and scrolling down the menu all the time is a pain. Does anyone have that?


The earlier tip should will work, modified a bit.

While on the home page, type in "my" and press the 5-way right to "search my items", and enter it. Then all titles with "my" will show on the menu page for your selection. You get to the right page of titles without scrolling; and your title will be near the top.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Dave said:


> The earlier tip should will work, modified a bit.
> 
> While on the home page, type in "my" and press the 5-way right to "search my items", and enter it. Then all titles with "my" will show on the menu page for your selection. You get to the right page of titles without scrolling; and your title will be near the top.


Actually, my question was not for the Home page, but My Notes while I am reading a book. For when I want to change or add to it.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> What I really would like is a shortcut for going to "My Notes & Marks". I use it so often and scrolling down the menu all the time is a pain.


Oh, I'll second this! In addition to using this feature for actual notes, I use it every time I read as a bookmarking feature. I highlight the next few words of text so I know where to start the next time I read the book. (I often skim ahead to see where the plot is going, so my book might not automatically open to the last line I've fully read.)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I didn't know this stuff either.Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you, Dave!
> 
> I'm puzzled -- these are legitimate shortcuts, not any kind of hack or after-market add-on -- so why doesn't Amazon supply any kind of documentation to tell us about them? (Or do they, and I just missed the boat somewhere?)


I don't know about all Dave's tips (since I have a K1), but the one originally posted is in the Kindle user's guide - just copied this from my K1 guide (still have the pdf file on my computer): 
_Tip: If you sort your Home screen by title or author, you can type a letter to jump to the 
first item that begins with that letter or a number to jump to a particular page of your 
Home listing. _

I think sometimes the Kindle is so simple to use that we just ignore the user's guide & dive into reading. We miss some good stuff that way, though. There are also Leslie's FAQ threads here on KB that have lots of good tips for new (and not so new) users. 
For K1: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.0.html
For K2: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4494.0.html


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't know that either!  Here's me:  next page, next page, next page, next page, grab a cup of coffee, next page, next page, next page, next page, put a bagel in the toaster, next page, next page, next page......

Yeah, I have 28 pages of books.  Is that too many?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

28, nope.  Not at all.  Although I have to say that when I went in this evening and took out all of the samples off of my K1 I freed up 40MB of memory, and about 14 pages.  I decided it would be better to keep a shopping list at Amazon and get samples only when I'm ready to read them.  
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> I didn't know that either! Here's me: next page, next page, next page, next page, grab a cup of coffee, next page, next page, next page, next page, put a bagel in the toaster, next page, next page, next page......
> 
> Yeah, I have 28 pages of books. Is that too many?


Golly I hope not because...well, yep, I've got about that many myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pikers!

41 pages on my K1...

Betsy


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Dave.  I have pasted that list into a pdf file and will add it to my Personal Documents on my KDX.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I tried searching for a book on the next page on my KDX, it worked.  But, when I tried to search for a book by title on the prev page without going back to the prev page, it did not work.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I only have 32 on my K1. . .but if you add the 3 or 4 on my DX -- and those are longer pages, I'll have you know!  (And, no, most of them are not repeats. )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> but if you add the 3 or 4 on my DX -- and those are longer pages, I'll have you know!


Oh go ahead, rub it in.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

oh. really. wow. i never had any idea about that too. now i know.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Carlobee, welcome to the Boards.  
deb


----------



## Lucky2 (Jun 30, 2009)

New topic/question and it shouldn't take long. I really have tried all obvious sources of help but no go. Question is: What is the significance of the "Dr Seuss" in my Kindle Board's profile name? I can assure you I didn't put it there and have never had the pleasure of meeting Dr. Seuss. Does he know me and how? ..when? ... Gee, have I had a blackout somewhere along the line?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I never knew about typing the page number either. Just curious does this also work with pages within the archives?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Lucky2 said:


> New topic/question and it shouldn't take long. I really have tried all obvious sources of help but no go. Question is: What is the significance of the "Dr Seuss" in my Kindle Board's profile name? I can assure you I didn't put it there and have never had the pleasure of meeting Dr. Seuss. Does he know me and how? ..when? ... Gee, have I had a blackout somewhere along the line?


Look Here: Earn Your Stars - The Mysterious KIndleBoard Staus System


----------



## lisadawnrn (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't know this and I have had mine for 10 months!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

On the Kindle 1, the tip about using the first letter of the title or author, or the page number is in the User's Guide, and it is also one of the screensavers.


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

Great tips! Thanks so much!


----------

